# Playerlinepro FREE tips 11-0 record on lines!



## PLP2016 (Nov 5, 2016)

Playerlinepro.com have given out 11 winners in a row to start out the NBA season on 50/50 line bets! 28-11 record for our allstar members. We are currently offering a free trial on our Allstar membership. What have you got to lose!
http://playerlinepro.com/free-trial/


----------

